# Klima Anlage mit ärztlichem Attest ?



## Viking30k (25. August 2020)

Hallo eventuell ist das hier die falsche Anlaufstelle aber eventuell hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit so etwas 

Zumal hier sogar jemand unterwegs ist der auch krankheitsbedingt ein Attest und somit auch eine Klimaanlage bekommen hat 

Ich meine jetzt nicht kostenlos xd

Ich will seit Jahren eigentlich eine klimaanlage und leider hat das nie geklappt 

Grund ist optische Störung durch den Kühler außen 

Jetzt wohnen bei mir 2 Rentner die im Sommer jedes mal halb kollabieren weil beide mit der Lunge Probleme haben und schlecht Luft bekommen 

Und unsere Wohnung heizt sich richtig auf im Sommer über 30° sind keine Seltenheit. 

Ich habe 2 Mobile klimageräte getestet geht zwar aber normale Unterhaltung ist nicht mehr möglich da viel zu laut 

Was anderes gibt es ja nicht oder doch?


----------



## flx23 (25. August 2020)

Es gibt verschiedene Verdunstungkühler die oft einen guten Dienst tun. Sollte halt nicht das 20€ Model von Real sein...
Ansonsten hilft auch sinnvoll lüften (nachts Fenster auf, am Tag zu) und die Rollläden bei voller Sonne etwas zu zu machen.
Und wenn alles nichts hilft, dann einen nassen Waschlappen auf die Stirn kleben


----------



## IICARUS (25. August 2020)

Hatte auch mal so ein mobiles Klimagerät versucht und bei uns fing das Problem bereits mit dem raus führen des Schlauches an, da unsere Wohnung keine Fenster hat sofern nur Balkontüren. Dadurch war das Abdichten nochmals schwererer und richtig abdichten war daher auch nicht möglich. Dazu kam noch das dieses Teil so laut war das meine Frau damit nicht zurecht kam. Da wir auch eine Wohnküche haben ist der Raum auch so groß das es im Grunde auch zu groß für das Gerät war und so nie abgeschaltet wäre. Es hat damals von 28°C auf nur 26°C runter kühlen können, was so nicht schlecht war.

Dennoch war das Gerät uns zu laut und daher ging es dann auch zurück. Eine richtige Klimaanlage können wir nicht verbauen, da wir zum einem eine Genehmigung des Hausbesitzers brauchen würden und zum anderem auch aufwendiger zum installieren ist und dadurch auch viel Kostenintensiver. Je nach Gesundheitlicher Situation würde der Arzt solch eine Rezept ausstellen, aber wie weit man dann damit kommt ist in der Tat eine andere Frage und lässt sich am ende nur mit dem Hausbesitzer abklären.


----------



## rabe08 (25. August 2020)

Auf jeden Fall Temperatur-Protokoll führen. Also mehrfach am Tag Datum/Uhrzeit/Temp notieren. Kann man auch mit einem kleinen Arduino-Projekt automatisieren. Auch mit Mieterverein sprechen. Ich weiß, dass es da Urteile gibt, Rechtstipps aber immer nur von Fachleuten einholen . 

Einbaugeräte gehen ab 650€ los, Stromverbrauch ist ca. 10% (!!!) von Mobilgeräten. Jemand, den ich kenne, hat Mal genau gemessen und hat 0,30 €/Nacht für Strom ermittelt. Hat nur nachts gekühlt, tagsüber dürfte es wg Sonneneinstrahlung etwas mehr sein, aber du wirst nicht arm dabei.


----------



## Viking30k (25. August 2020)

Hm leider gibt es in unserer Wohnung nicht ein Rollo 

Eventuell doch noch mal den Hausbesitzer freundlich fragen?

Nachts offen lassen geht auch leider nur mit Ohrstöpsel da ständig Autos vorbei fahren


----------



## flx23 (25. August 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm leider gibt es in unserer Wohnung nicht ein Rollo
> 
> Eventuell doch noch mal den Hausbesitzer freundlich fragen?
> 
> Nachts offen lassen geht auch leider nur mit Ohrstöpsel da ständig Autos vorbei fahren



Das ist dann natürlich ziemlich doof  
Ich glaube da hilft wirklich nur ein freundliches Gespräch mit dem Vermieter


----------



## maexi (26. August 2020)

Was versteht man unter ein Einbaugerät?  Ein Splitter-Gerät? Wenn ja wäre es nett, wenn man da mal einen Link bekommen kann. Gerade aktuell, habe ich mich für solch ein Gerät interessiert und Angebote eingeholt. Kompressor draußen, Kühler für zwei Räume gehobene Mittelklasse ca. 6000€. Wartezeit ein paar Monate. Weil ich sofort etwas brauchte, habe ich mich für ein "mobiles" entschieden, ca 700€. Das ist auch Mittelklasse. Wichtig dabei ist was einem wichtig ist und welche Kühlleistung gebraucht wird. Eine zu kleine Kühlleistung für einen zu großen Raum ist hinterher teuer und laut. Luftreiniger und Entfeuchter,  Automatik, Lautstärke und Verbrauch sind einige Punkte, auf die man achten sollte. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das meine Krankenkasse (privat versichert) das breite Grinsen bekommt, wenn ich solch einen Antrag stelle. Auch kann ich mir gut vorstellen das ein Vermieter zustimmt wenn bei einem Auszug die die Splitter-Anlage in der Wohnung  verbleibt, zumindest sollte die Wohnung wieder in den alten Zustand gebracht werden, alles eine Sache der Absprache.


----------



## Shinna (3. September 2020)

Bei einem entsprechenden Krankheitsbild kann die Krankenkasse uU für die Anschaffung aufkommen oder diese bezuschussen. Ein Bekannter ist gesundheitlich auf eine Beatmungsmaschine angewiesen und hat in dem Mega-Sommer vor 2 Jahre auch eine Klima bewilligt bekommen. Allerdings ist Geräuschentwicklung immer auch subjektiv. Da das Beatmungsgerät schon gefühlt sehr laut ist, war das bei der Klima dann auch nicht so gravierend. Ein "Attest" alleine wird die Krankenkasse aber kaum zu einem Zuschuss geschweige denn einer Kostenübernahme veranlassen. Ohne entsprechende anerkannte Behinderung/Pflegestufe und entsprechendes medizinisches Gutachten sehe ich diesbezüglich schwarz.


----------



## Muxxer (1. Oktober 2020)

Hatte das mal in ner DG wohnung 





						Mitsubishi Heavy 1x SRK 20 ZS-W / 1x SRK 35 ZS-W und SCM 40 ZS-W Multi-Split Klimaanlage
					

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries 1x SRK 20 ZS-S + 1x SRK 35 ZS-S + SCM40 ZM-S Duo-Split Klimaanlage




					www.klimahero.de


----------



## CoLuxe (1. Oktober 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm leider gibt es in unserer Wohnung nicht ein Rollo



Wie wärs mit Plissees? Zwar nicht so effektiv wie Rollos, aber die Versionen mit extra reflektierender Beschichtung bringen auch schon was.


----------

